# Push and the door shall open



## Infraredd (Aug 4, 2016)

Total random find up the top end of France. It's next to a far more interesting chalet style derelict in it's own grounds. I didn't have the time to investigate that one & can I find it on Google maps......
The main doors were locked but someone forgot to bolt the second door so they popped open with a modicum of pressure. Inside is relatively clean but the webs on the window & regalia in the priests private chamber tell you it's a while since it was last used.
Pulled the doors shut so they re-locked on the way out.

























































That's all folks.
Thanks for looking


----------



## tazong (Aug 4, 2016)

I really do have a thing for churches and holy things - love those stain glass windows - some good photos there bud.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 4, 2016)

That's a nice church. I like the chandelier in your last two pictures.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 5, 2016)

That is absolutely beautiful. Great find, thanks for sharing that one, really enjoyed that!


----------



## smiler (Aug 5, 2016)

Beautiful church, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Aug 5, 2016)

Really love your reports Infra...


----------



## Rubex (Aug 6, 2016)

Lovely as always Infraredd


----------



## Kacy_M (Aug 9, 2016)

Second and fourth shots are my fave. What a nice little find to stumble upon, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

Absolutely stunning, proper unchartered exploration!


----------

